# Sold



## jrh60

Add $12 to cover shipping & paypal fee whether you buy 1 or all of the pedals below. Or I'd go $9 to cover shipping if you pay with money order or paypal gift.
I'm always willing to listen to trade offers (even though I'd rather sell, so the trade offer will have to benefit me):

Boss AC-3 with just a few tiny side nicks: $55


Glad to answer questions.

!!! FOR FREE, anyone who buys a pedal can have one or more of the following items!!!:

- Generic 9v AC power supply with positive center

- Hartke 1400 series owners manual

- used jazz bass pickguard

- Fender American Special neckplate with 4 new neck screws

- patch cable with male 1/8" connectors on each end

- guitar cable

- free Boss TU8 tuner (not working & missing battery cover)

- DOD FX25B Envelope Filter manual & papers

- Ethernet 3' cable

- free broken Squier guitar/bass tuner & papers


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...




jrh60 said:


> Add $12 to cover shipping & paypay fee whether you buy 1 or all of the pedals below. Or I'd go $9 to cover shipping if you pay with money order or paypal gift.
> 
> I'm always willing to listen to trade offers (even though I'd rather sell, so the trade offer will have to benefit me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> - Boss RV3 vintage pink label with just a couple TEENY side nicks: $90
> 
> - Boss DD7 with just a couple small side scratches comes with a Snark 9v power supply: $100
> 
> - Boss DD3 with just a few minor nicks: $60
> 
> - Boss PH3 with just a few TEENY nicks: $40
> 
> 
> I can give anyone who buys a pedal any of these free items:
> 
> - patch cable with male 1/8" connectors on each end
> 
> - 9v AC adapter with Boss-style connector (it's center positive, so to use it with a Boss pedal, you'll need to cut the wires and resolder them to make it center negative)
> 
> - guitar cable
> 
> - brand new spool & .065 string for Weedeater brand trimmers (e.g. FL20, etc).
> 
> - picks
> 
> - free Boss TU8 tuner (not working & missing battery cover)
> 
> - DOD FX25B Envelope Filter manual & papers
> 
> - Ethernet 3' cable
> 
> - free broken Squier guitar/bass tuner
> 
> Extra 9v batteries: $1 each


----------



## jrh60

...



jrh60 said:


> Add $12 to cover shipping & paypay fee whether you buy 1 or all of the pedals below. Or I'd go $9 to cover shipping if you pay with money order or paypal gift.
> 
> I'm always willing to listen to trade offers (even though I'd rather sell, so the trade offer will have to benefit me
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> - Boss TU2 in perfect shape (not a mark on it anywhere): $40
> 
> - Boss DD5 has scratches but works 100%: $75
> 
> - Boss RC3 in the original box in perfect shape (not a mark on it anywhere): $129
> 
> - Ibanez TS9 MIJ in MINT s
> 
> I can give anyone who buys a pedal any of these free items:
> 
> - patch cable with male 1/8" connectors on each end
> 
> - 9v AC adapter with Boss-style connector (it's center positive, so to use it with a Boss pedal, you'll need to cut the wires and resolder them to make it center negative)
> 
> - guitar cable
> 
> - brand new spool & .065 string for Weedeater brand trimmers (e.g. FL20, etc).
> 
> - picks
> 
> - free Boss TU8 tuner (not working & missing battery cover)
> 
> - DOD FX25B Envelope Filter manual & papers
> 
> - Ethernet 3' cable
> 
> - free broken Squier guitar/bass tuner
> 
> Extra 9v batteries: $1 each


----------



## jrh60

....



jrh60 said:


> Add $12 to cover shipping & paypay fee whether you buy 1 or all of the pedals below. Or I'd go $9 to cover shipping if you pay with money order or paypal gift.
> 
> I'm always willing to listen to trade offers (even though I'd rather sell, so the trade offer will have to benefit me
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> - Boss RC3 in the original box with original manual. Pedal only has tiny nick smaller than the head of a pin, otherwise it is perfect: $125
> 
> - Ibanez TS9 MIJ like new in the box with manual: $65
> 
> I can give anyone who buys a pedal any of these free items:
> 
> - patch cable with male 1/8" connectors on each end
> 
> - 9v AC adapter with Boss-style connector (it's center positive, so to use it with a Boss pedal, you'll need to cut the wires and resolder them to make it center negative)
> 
> - guitar cable
> 
> - brand new spool & .065 string for Weedeater brand trimmers (e.g. FL20, etc).
> 
> - picks
> 
> - free Boss TU8 tuner (not working & missing battery cover)
> 
> - DOD FX25B Envelope Filter manual & papers
> 
> - Ethernet 3' cable
> 
> - free broken Squier guitar/bass tuner
> 
> Extra 9v batteries: $1 each


----------



## jrh60

...



jrh60 said:


> Add $12 to cover shipping & paypay fee whether you buy 1 or all of the pedals below. Or I'd go $9 to cover shipping if you pay with money order or paypal gift.
> 
> I'm always willing to listen to trade offers (even though I'd rather sell, so the trade offer will have to benefit me
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> - Ibanez TS9 with just a few tiny nicks: $60
> 
> I can give anyone who buys a pedal any of these free items:
> 
> - Fender American Special neckplate with 4 new neck screws
> 
> - patch cable with male 1/8" connectors on each end
> 
> - 9v AC adapter with Boss-style connector (it's center positive, so to use it with a Boss pedal, you'll need to cut the wires and resolder them to make it center negative)
> 
> - guitar cable
> 
> - brand new spool & .065 string for Weedeater brand trimmers (e.g. FL20, etc).
> 
> - picks
> 
> - free Boss TU8 tuner (not working & missing battery cover)
> 
> - DOD FX25B Envelope Filter manual & papers
> 
> - Ethernet 3' cable
> 
> - free broken Squier guitar/bass tuner
> 
> Extra 9v batteries: $1 each


----------



## paul-e-mann

How about a free ham sandwich with every purchase, do you have any rusty strings you can throw in?


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

---


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

,,,


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## paul-e-mann

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

,,,


----------



## ricksconnected

jrh60 said:


> ,,,




...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## MarshallDog

...


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> ...



Let's add an extra maybe it will help.

....


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## marshalltsl

What the hell is this thread?

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## marshalltsl




----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Micky

At this point it might be best to start a new thread...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## marshalltsl

What do you know about Korg A5?


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## marshalltsl

jrh60 said:


> ...


Really interesting!


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Chrome

Decent price on the RC-3 if you still have these in a couple weeks may grab one off of you.


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## marshalltsl

jrh60 said:


> ...


Yes! Have a nice day.


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## marshalltsl

Brother! Really interesting!
I think this thread became a no return point.


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Kutt




----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

,,,,


----------



## marshalltsl




----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

///


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Drinkingdeath01

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Lance Chambers

..._ _ _ ...


----------



## Sg-ocaster

jrh60 said:


> ...


POINT...taken


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Chrome

really odd that you have a total of 78 posts, and over 50 of them are "..."


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## thetragichero

might have better luck on www.reverb.com


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...

- guitar cable

- picks

- free Boss TU8 tuner (not working & missing battery cover)

- DOD FX25B Envelope Filter manual & papers

- Ethernet 3' cable

- free broken Squier guitar/bass tuner[/QUOTE]


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

these pedals just arent sought after bro. see them often here in pawn shops
half this price.


----------



## jrh60

LOL, Mr. ricksdisconnected. You sure are disconnected on prices, bro. Just sold this OC-2 on Reverb for $119 + $13 to cover shipping & paypal fee. If you're really seeing these for 1/2 that price, you should be buying them up and flipping them. LOL.



ricksdisconnected said:


> these pedals just arent sought after bro. see them often here in pawn shops
> half this price.


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## rick16v

Least interesting thread I've read on here! Virtually nothing happens.


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Tom717

still available?


----------



## jrh60

Tom717 said:


> still available?


yes


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lol


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## Sapient

What's the string brand?


----------



## jrh60

Sapient said:


> What's the string brand?



There's nothing posted here that is or has a string


----------



## Sapient

You are correct and passed the test. Good work. 

BTW, you DO have a script running on all this don't you?


----------



## jrh60

Sapient said:


> You are correct and passed the test. Good work.
> 
> > BTW, you DO have a script running on all this don't you?



But I just manually reported you to the moderator for loitering


----------



## Sapient

Ok, I'll give you another bump.

As opposed to "automatic"?

Kidding.

Good luck with your sale. I originally thought a guitar was involved.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

jrh60 said:


> But I just manually reported you to the moderator for loitering


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Guys, cut him some slack ... the original joke about some rusty strings and a ham sandwich was pretty funny, but if his thing is using the forum to sell some old gear, that's totally cool. 

OP, same goes for you, dude ... the guys are just busting your balls for a little fun, so don't take it too personally. We're all friends here.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

crossroadsnyc said:


> Guys, cut him some slack ... the original joke about some rusty strings and a ham sandwich was pretty funny, but if his thing is using the forum to sell some old gear, that's totally cool.
> 
> OP, same goes for you, dude ... the guys are just busting your balls for a little fun, so don't take it too personally. We're all friends here.




im sorry cross. just giving sapient a good chuckle.


----------



## Sapient

crossroadsnyc said:


> Guys, cut him some slack ... the original joke about some rusty strings and a ham sandwich was pretty funny, but if his thing is using the forum to sell some old gear, that's totally cool.
> 
> OP, same goes for you, dude ... the guys are just busting your balls for a little fun, so don't take it too personally. We're all friends here.



You said it Cross.  OP, do understand your 400 pages of true dedication for a pedal does invite a little razzing.

As I've stated, good luck with your sale. I'm sure there is someone meant for this.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

These days you make money where you can make money. I give the man credit for sticking with it all this time. Working a deal is the American way


----------



## ricksdisconnected

crossroadsnyc said:


> These days you make money where you can make money. I give the man credit for sticking with it all this time. Working a deal is the American way




i agree. 3 yrs is extreme dedication.


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

jrh60 said:


> Add $12 to cover shipping & paypal fee whether you buy 1 or all of the pedals below. Or I'd go $9 to cover shipping if you pay with money order or paypal gift.
> I'm always willing to listen to trade offers (even though I'd rather sell, so the trade offer will have to benefit me):
> 
> Boss TU3 has a # of tiny nicks, but works 100%: $60
> 
> Boss CS-2 MIJ in the box the older Boss PSA-120 adapter that properly powers the LED. Pedal has some nicking, but works 100% with the battery tray MIJ and bottom label MIJ stickers fully intact: $120
> 
> Glad to answer questions.
> 
> !!! FOR FREE, anyone who buys a pedal can have one or more of the following items!!!:
> 
> - Generic 9v AC power supply with positive center
> 
> - Hartke 1400 series owners manual
> 
> - used jazz bass pickguard
> 
> - Fender American Special neckplate with 4 new neck screws
> 
> - patch cable with male 1/8" connectors on each end
> 
> - guitar cable
> 
> - free Boss TU8 tuner (not working & missing battery cover)
> 
> - DOD FX25B Envelope Filter manual & papers
> 
> - Ethernet 3' cable
> 
> - free broken Squier guitar/bass tuner & papers


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## PelliX

After all these years, would you be willing to go down in price on the BOSS pedals? I'll offer you $100 for the two pedals in the thread title and the defective BOSS tuner. Keep the Ethernet and the ham sandwich. @jrh60





crossroadsnyc said:


> Working a deal is the American way



Yup, so is bargaining. Long live the free market.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

PelliX said:


> After all these years, would you be willing to go down in price on the BOSS pedals? I'll offer you $100 for the two pedals in the thread title and the defective BOSS tuner. Keep the Ethernet and the ham sandwich. @jrh60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, so is bargaining. Long live the free market.



In the interest of bargaining, can I have your ham sandwich?


----------



## PelliX

crossroadsnyc said:


> In the interest of bargaining, can I have your ham sandwich?



Ehhhh... alright, then. No money back, no guarantee, shipping is on you.


----------



## PelliX

@jrh60 Just letting you know, I'm your first serious reaction here. If you want, you can throw in the 'Fender American Special neckplate with 4 new neck screws' and keep the PSA adapter for the CS-2 - I live in continental Europe, so I presume it's the wrong voltage anyway.


----------



## jrh60

Thanks for the ofofer, but sold the CS2 last night



PelliX said:


> @jrh60 Just letting you know, I'm your first serious reaction here. If you want, you can throw in the 'Fender American Special neckplate with 4 new neck screws' and keep the PSA adapter for the CS-2 - I live in continental Europe, so I presume it's the wrong voltage anyway.


----------



## PelliX

jrh60 said:


> Thanks for the ofofer, but sold the CS2 last night



What are the odds - after all these years, dammit, haha! How about the OS-2 and the TU8 with the Fender neckplate for $30?


----------



## PelliX

PelliX said:


> What are the odds - after all these years, dammit, haha! How about the OS-2 and the TU8 with the Fender neckplate for $30?



I'm starting to doubt how legit this thread is. I don't want to insinuate anything, but there are some awful coincidences here. I think I'll retract my offer, but please feel free to reach out to me in case you're still interested in parting with the aforementioned items.


----------



## jrh60

"After all these years". Dude, the CS2 was in the ad for less than a month before it sold and the OS2 was in the ad for less than 2 weeks before it sold. And I'm just about to add a TU-2 to the ad this am and it will be gone in a week or 2, also. Try to check the ad more often to stay current with what's in it, LOL


----------



## PelliX

Dude, how about you update your available products more often instead of bumping an ancient thread?



Merry Christmas, bro.


----------



## jrh60

Dude, I update my available products every time there's a change and things are working fine the way I'm doing it. Sold the TU-2 in 1 days this week and just added an RC-3 and an RV-5 today. Things are working just fine, bro


----------



## ricksdisconnected

jrh60 said:


> Dude, I update my available products every time there's a change and things are working fine the way I'm doing it. Sold the TU-2 in 1 days this week and just added an RC-3 and an RV-5 today. Things are working just fine, bro




just curious if they were sold to one of the MF members?


----------



## jrh60

1 was, 2 were sold to ppl on another site like this one where I run the same type of ad.


----------



## jrh60

,,,


----------



## PelliX

jrh60 said:


> ,,,



Aw, man! I was really starting to dig the idea of getting a(nother) RC-3. Damn fine looper pedal. Then I saw that you no longer offer the complementary ham sandwich with it anymore. Deal breaker.


----------



## jrh60

...


----------



## jrh60

...


----------

